# F55 or F4



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

F55 or F4
So carbon rears or full carbon...that's the question. 
Both bikes spec components that are well enough for my needs. 
I've having trouble deciding whether it's worth paying more for F4. Having qualms about full carbon frames, being fragile if not handled carefully etc... F55frame would give peace of mind if street parking it here (theft is relatively low). Any advice or bad experience with full carbon frames?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kcinjp said:


> F55 or F4
> So carbon rears or full carbon...that's the question.
> Both bikes spec components that are well enough for my needs.
> I've having trouble deciding whether it's worth paying more for F4. Having qualms about full carbon frames, being fragile if not handled carefully etc... F55frame would give peace of mind if street parking it here (theft is relatively low). Any advice or bad experience with full carbon frames?


Street parking???? I would never leave my F55 on the street! Get a beater off Craigslist for street parking and an F4 for Sundays. I love my F55 but my next bike will be full carbon for sure. :thumbsup: Unless you race exclusively on cobble stones and crank out pro-rider level wattage, you won't have any fragility problems with carbon. 98% of the frames in the TDF are carbon.


----------



## madgeronimo (Oct 3, 2006)

*F75...*

What did ya do with the F75 from the other post? The 52cm? Get rid of it? Send it back?

Shame about fit. I'm exactly your dimensions but really liked the 52... It's all about feel, as they say.



kcinjp said:


> F55 or F4
> So carbon rears or full carbon...that's the question.
> Both bikes spec components that are well enough for my needs.
> I've having trouble deciding whether it's worth paying more for F4. Having qualms about full carbon frames, being fragile if not handled carefully etc... F55frame would give peace of mind if street parking it here (theft is relatively low). Any advice or bad experience with full carbon frames?


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Thankyou all for the advice. I decided on the F4 as it would be a long term investment and eliminate any "urge" or need of upgrades in the future. The F75 did ride nice (even though I'm comparing to a mtb past) and more or less understood why people like the feel or comfort of carbon. So now full carbon would provide the weight reduction plus increased comfort. The F75 is now for sale as it was used for a slight length of time. 

The F4 will be a 50cm as the 52cm F75 was just too big needing to stretch way out to the hoods, seat pushed completely forward stock stem inverted with rise. 

As suggested by other forum members n bikeshop staff it's best to utilize a longer stem than a shorter stem for stability. The 52cm F75 stock stem was 90mm so I assume on this F4 either 100mm or 110mm stem plus a slight rise would create the ideal fit. 
And since it's a "racebike" smaller is best for weight reduction. I've also read that if inbetween frame sizes, the smaller should be the choice as it's easier customize parts to a smaller frame than a large one, common sense, I suppose.

Just as a reference for others concerned with the 50cm or 52cm sizing of Felt bikes .
My proportions: 
inseam 30inch, 
torso to hand (crouch to middle of palm) 50"

Will do an update when I get tuned into the F4


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

Congrats on your choice, I love my 08 F4. I cannot brag enough how comfortable it is to ride compared to my older specialized alloy framed bike. 

There is one thing you need to upgrade, the SEAT!


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

zoomtt said:


> Congrats on your choice, I love my 08 F4. I cannot brag enough how comfortable it is to ride compared to my older specialized alloy framed bike.
> 
> There is one thing you need to upgrade, the SEAT!


Yes Thanks. I got it yesterday and went for a ride. Never could I imagine that wheels (rim, spoke, bearings) would make that much of a difference. Guess I'm used to riding mtb with more "durable" sealed hubs. Rolling resistance was never an issue...or so I thought! The F75 and F4 are a league of difference but I think it's mainly due to the wheels. these Mavics are just so much more efficient. Now I'm going to have to figure a way to get any training from a commute. I guess I could get the RS500 as used somehwere for beating around town.
And yes the seat isn't the greatest.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

kcinjp said:


> Yes Thanks. I got it yesterday and went for a ride. Never could I imagine that wheels (rim, spoke, bearings) would make that much of a difference. Guess I'm used to riding mtb with more "durable" sealed hubs. Rolling resistance was never an issue...or so I thought! The F75 and F4 are a league of difference but I think it's mainly due to the wheels. these Mavics are just so much more efficient. Now I'm going to have to figure a way to get any training from a commute. I guess I could get the RS500 as used somehwere for beating around town.
> And yes the seat SUX big time.


I have an F75 and love it. My wife has an F4 and loves it. So...you really think you feel the difference or are you just saying that because you already dumped the money and decided to go carbon? I have thought about getting an F4 too...but see nothing really wrong with my F75....so tell me the truth...can you really tell the difference?


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

Kawboy8 said:


> I have an F75 and love it. My wife has an F4 and loves it. So...you really think you feel the difference or are you just saying that because you already dumped the money and decided to go carbon? _* I have thought about getting an F4 too...but see nothing really wrong with my F75....so tell me the truth...can you really tell the difference? *_





I thought the same thing. I put my wife on an F4 last year and said I would wait. I didn't feel there was really anything wrong with my '04 F60. I had no problem keeping up with the riding buds on lighter all carbon bikes. I was comfortable on the alum/carbon frame. I would rather get a new mtn bike than upgrade the road bike.

Well a few months ago, I noticed some cracks near the driveside dropout, so Felt warrantied the frame. I thought, this is my opportunity to upgrade to carbon. I was looking to upgrade the warranty frame to a F4 frame, but they did not have any in my size. They did however, have a F1 frame in my size. It did cost me a little to upgrade the frame. SInce I work at a Felt dealer, I decided to upgrade all the components on the frame. My F60 was all 105, although I had upgraded the wheels last year with some DT Swiss RR1450 wheels.

The shop I work at was blowing out the '07 bikes on the floor. There was a '07 F55, so I bought it and stripped it for the drivetrain, fork, seatpost and headset. I then placed all the parts off my F60 onto the F55 and sold it off. In the end the cost of the fork, carbon post, headset, Dura Ace drivetrain, Ultegra Cranks, stem ran me less than $400.

I was amazed at how smooth the all carbon bike rode. The street out in front of my house is really rough. No big deal on the all carbon bike. I can truely see/feel the difference. Once you go carbon, it will be hard to go back.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Kawboy8 said:


> I have an F75 and love it. My wife has an F4 and loves it. So...you really think you feel the difference or are you just saying that because you already dumped the money and decided to go carbon? I have thought about getting an F4 too...but see nothing really wrong with my F75....so tell me the truth...can you really tell the difference?


There is the possibility of bias due to the increased spending. I am trying to be as quantitative in this evaluation as possible. Mechanically the extra speed is benefited from the wheels as opposed to the frame. As rotating mass (the wheel) is traveling at a higher rate than the (bike) or frame therefore the benefit is more advantageous. 

The benefit from this full carbon frame over the F75 is that it has a plusher ride. Road bumps are softened and the slight weight savings. However I did feel that the F55 had slightly less flex when cranking hard increasing efficiency. Personally I opt for the full carbon not mainly because of the frame but the ultegra components and better wheels. F65 is not available in Japan otherwise that would have been the most suitable bike for my needs and price-range.
Definitely this F4 frame is nothing like a costly carbon frame at the same cost of this bike but it's a good start for a mtb to road transition I thought. 

Of course there is never anything "wrong" with any choice of purchase, it's just a personal choice. Some people like $10wine, some $20, some can taste a difference some can't, it's all personal. Whatever we enjoy is the right choice.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

If the components are a selling point for you the F55 is all DA.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

azchris said:


> If the components are a selling point for you the F55 is all DA.


Yes that's true. Though I've heard the difference between Ultegra and Dura-ace isn't that great. Plus Dura-ace parts require more maintenance than ultegra (probably hubs & bb) as they'd utilize lower friction seals reducing sealing properties since it'd be used by pros who would overhaul frequently.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

The actual difference between Dura Ace and Ultegra is durability. Dura Ace no longer requires more maintenance than Ultegra as of about three years ago. Both are great systems but the real difference is in longevity. The secret is really in the internals of each component. That's what you're paying for- not just the name. Dura Ace systems generally last longer than Ultegra when compared under the same riding conditions. The question is will you have your bike long enough or put on enough miles to be able to tell the difference. Ultegra last a very long time and that might be all you need. If this is the only rig you will buy for the rest of your life, go with Dura Ace. I have an F55 and the Dura Ace is nice. However the F75,F65, and F55 all have the same frame- just different components. If you weren't satisfied with the F75's ride, then you should go with the F4. If it was fine the way it was and you just wanted an upgrade, the F55 would've been the better buy.


----------



## kcinjp (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch for the advice.
I have the bought an F4 and am riding that now with Ultegra Sl. 

The F4 is a nice ride and the components are great except for the seat (but we all know this already). However I'm personally not satisfied with F4's ride as it's too "plush" or not rigid enough for my needs. Sprinting, hill climbs etc. just doesn't get this bike going. Yes the ride is comfortable even on 6hr rides (though I'm only 60kg). But this bike doesn't shine with "spirited" cycling nor would it be a confident race machine for my near future. This would be the "tour" bike for my collection but I'd rather settle with a carbon seatstay frame for the efficiency plus cost efficiency. 

The F3 utilizes different carbon fiber in it's frame and would probably be more efficient but it's way over my budget. 
I test rode some Cannondales and have decided to switch to a six13 with a 105, ultegra SL mix. I know it'll perform as a good racer and still provide some compliance for long rides.


----------

